
Analyzing US Election Russian Facebook Ads - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2018/Aug/6/russian-facebook-ads/
======
simonw
The tool I built can be found here: [https://russian-ira-facebook-
ads.datasettes.com/](https://russian-ira-facebook-ads.datasettes.com/)

Here are the ads they spent the most money on: [https://russian-ira-facebook-
ads.datasettes.com/russian-ads-...](https://russian-ira-facebook-
ads.datasettes.com/russian-ads-919cbfd/display_ads?_sort_desc=spend_usd)

